# hog



## comptoncarroll (Sep 13, 2017)

this showed up in my backyard in the woods any guess on weight


----------



## wildman0517 (Sep 13, 2017)

*nice*

looks like somebodies pet hog


----------



## comptoncarroll (Sep 13, 2017)

Going to be bacon and sausage if I see it .


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 14, 2017)

Yep, that ain't no wild hog. That's a domestic meat pig. Not sure on weight,but it'll render PLENTY of pork!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 14, 2017)

Looks wild to me.


----------



## tsfallbrook (Sep 14, 2017)

That is a domestic pig that must have gotten out. It is definitely not wild yet. Easiest indicator are the ears. True feral hogs do not have any flappiness in their ears... HOWEVER, it will be feral soon lol...


----------



## comptoncarroll (Sep 14, 2017)

It will not get the chance to asked around and no one around me raises hog so it free game.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 14, 2017)

Could be an escapee from farm fence destroyed during storm


----------



## antharper (Sep 14, 2017)

Looks nice and fat and perfect eating size , maybe 200lb


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 15, 2017)

antharper said:


> Looks nice and fat and perfect eating size , maybe 200lb



THIS^^^ Man what a nice pig!!


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 15, 2017)

Hog is easily 200 lb... I'd say just above 250.

He makes my 80lb pits look small.

Shoot that sucker!!


----------



## redeli (Sep 15, 2017)

if he aint in a pen...hes wild


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 15, 2017)

redeli said:


> if he aint in a pen...hes wild



He's fair game ain't he


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 16, 2017)

He dead!  Easily over 200 all day!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 17, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> He dead!  Easily over 200 all day!



I agree..........this one would NOT get thrown over my shoulder


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Nov 26, 2017)

I agree that this hog was once a domestic, but appears that someone let him out, probably due to the fact that they could no longer afford to feed him, but he is turning wild by the looks of his tail. He will go between 285-300 lbs. I would shoot'em too!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 22, 2017)

I'll bet that would be a fine eating pig! Any update on this pig? You ever able to connect with it?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2017)

Fine looking Duroc.


----------

